# Welche Entwicklungsumgebung für Einsteiger?



## kosta (28. Okt 2009)

Hi alle,
ich bin noch 12 Jahre alt und möchte mit java anfangen. Ich suche jetz erstmal eine sehr leichte Entwicklungsumgebung. Ich hab gelesen dass Esclipse sehr gut sein soll. Welche Entwicklungsumgebung benützt ihr? 
danke für Vorschläge!!!


----------



## faetzminator (28. Okt 2009)

Die meisten verwenden Eclipse oder Netbeans. Diskussionen haben wir schon zu viele geführt. Ich persönlich verwende Eclipse.
Allerdings solltest du die ersten paar Beispiele mit [c]java[/c], [c]javac[/c], [c]ant[/c] etc. "von Hand" lösen, damit du diese Tools kennst.


----------



## bygones (28. Okt 2009)

beste anfaenger umgebung:

windows -> Notepad + Console
unix -> vi / emacs + shell


----------



## Miladriel (28. Okt 2009)

Ein kleines bisschen kommt das ja auch darauf an wie man anfangen möchte, wenn du nämlich n Buch oder auch Internetkurs als leitfaden nutzt geben diese oft auch Hinweise womit die gearbeitet haben und dann kann es für den Einstieg auch helfen das gleiche zu verwenden 
Benutze auch Eclipse und glaube das eine IDE die Hilfen und Syntaxprüfung anbietet durchaus sinnvoll ist auch für den Anfang, gerade weil man erst anfängt, weil man ja auch die Ideen/Wegfindung fürs Programmieren erst erproben muss und es nicht gerade Hilft wenn wegen jeden Lösungansatz er Google bemühen muss um zu schauen wie man das in dieser Programmiersprache verwirklicht.
Bin auch seit einer Weile damit beschäfftigt mir das selbst bei zu bringen und war echt froh als ich Eclipse entdeckte^^
(Habs vorher in der Schule mit dem Java-Editor machen müssen und den fand ich scho recht mühsam)
NetBeans hab ich auch mal ausprobiert aber war wohl nicht mein Geschmack wenn du jetzt mit dem einen anfängst kann man sich ja später noch andere anschauen wenn man sich besser auskennt und weiß wie man programmiert und welche Funktionen man bemühen möchte^^


----------



## Meldanor (28. Okt 2009)

Das Problem an den "guten" IDEs ist, dass sie meißt vollkommen überladen wirken. Man sucht dann eher nach einer Möglichkeit Hello World zu tippen, als dass man anfängt, sich Syntax etc. anzuschauen.

Es ist keine gute IDE, ich wage kaum, es IDE zu schimpfen, doch ich hab Java mit dem "JavaEditor" gelernt. Er hat Macken und sieht hässlich aus, aber wenn du erstmal nur programmieren lernen willst und nicht .jar Datein packen, große Projekt machen willst, sondern einfach mal was programmieren und was sehen, dann reicht das.

Wenn du so um die 5-10h programmiert hast und halt alle Variablen kennst , bissel Ahnung von ObjektOrientiert hast und auch schon ein wenig selbstbewusster programmieren kannst, empfehle ich dir NetBeans. Saubere und klare Oberfläche, bietet sehr viele Hilfen hat und , deswegen hab ich NetBeans genommen statt Eclipse, ich fand es Einsteigerfreundlicher. Die Oberfläche war intuitiver gestaltet.


----------



## Gossi (29. Okt 2009)

Meldanor hat gesagt.:


> .....empfehle ich dir NetBeans. Saubere und klare Oberfläche, bietet sehr viele Hilfen hat und , deswegen hab ich NetBeans genommen statt Eclipse, ich fand es Einsteigerfreundlicher. Die Oberfläche war intuitiver gestaltet.



Ich habe auch vor einem Jahr mit Java angefangen (unter NetBeans und Eclipse, da mein Laptop NetBeans 6.1 nicht geschafft hat ) und ich muss sagen, mir gefällt NetBeans auch besser als eclipse, auch wenn ich mich langsam in eclipse eingefunden habe


----------



## KrokoDiehl (29. Okt 2009)

Wenn man wirklich ganz am Anfang steht, empfehle ich auch eher den "harten" Weg über einen Texteditor und die Konsole. Da lernt man einfach das Grundlegende, auch wenn man zuerst mehr mit Konsolenbefehlen, Programmparametern und Umgebungsvariablen zutun hat als mit einem Java-Programm.
Dafür weiß man dann etwas mit Classpath etc. anzufangen und steht später nicht da mit dem Problem "Unter Eclipse läuft's super, aber sonst gar nicht".

Zudem kann eine IDE am Anfang wirklich erschlagend sein. Wenn da Eclipse aufgeht mit seinen 1000 Fensterchen und man erstmal schauen muss, wie und wo man ein Projekt anlegt (...und vor allem welche Art von Projekt...), dann geht das auch nicht wirklich schneller 

Aber nach diesem Einstieg ist NetBeans oder Eclipse wohl eine gute Wahl, wie die Majorität beweist


----------



## Shulyn (29. Okt 2009)

Ich würde dir für den Anfang auch den JavaEditor empfehlen, sehr viele Schulen setzen ihn auch ein.
Ist sehr einfach einzurichten, und sehr intuitiv. Auch wenn er fast nichts kann


----------



## Ark (29. Okt 2009)

An unserer (Berufs-)Schule ist die Auswahl einfach: Irgendein Texteditor. Mal ist es kate, mal vim. Was mir halt gerade in die Hände fällt. Hauptsache, damit kann man Quellcode schreiben. 

Als ich anfing (noch lange vor meiner Berufsschulzeit  ), hatte ich nur den Billigst-Editor von Windows, kurze Zeit später Notepad++. Irgendwann hatte ich dann auch nach einer "richtigen" IDE gesucht und stieß dabei auf NetBeans. Anfangs kam ich nicht wirklich damit zurecht, weil es viel zu viele Möglichkeiten, Schalterchen und was nicht alles bot, mit denen ich nichts anzufangen wusste.

Inzwischen arbeite ich mit Eclipse und möchte ein so intelligentes und mitdenkendes Werkzeug wie dieses einfach nicht mehr missen. Verständlich, oder?  Aber damit man diese Intelligenz der großen IDEs auch wirklich zu schätzen und mit den Werkzeugen umzugehen weiß, _muss_ man vorher viele Erfahrungen mit "handgeschriebenem" Code sammeln. Darum mein Rat an alle Programmieranfänger: Wenn ihr erfolgreich sein und die Kunst des Programmierens beherrschen wollt, so fangt ganz unten an. So mühselig es auch ist: Da müsst ihr durch. 

Ark


----------



## L-ectron-X (30. Okt 2009)

Klasse Ark, dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen!


----------



## Leroy42 (30. Okt 2009)

Und bezüglich deines Alters hier noch ein vielleicht interessanter Thread.

http://www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/90437-welche-seite-fuer-anfaenger.html


----------



## hoangvm (30. Okt 2009)

Für Alle Anfänger tippe ich auf eine Java Editor zb Notepad und Console dazu um einfach java aufzurufen .  Wenn du aber das Konzept im Begriff hast dann kannst du weiter in IDE einsteigen zb Eclipse..


----------



## Nicer (31. Okt 2009)

Yop , Eclipse is gut , hat auch ne gute MSDN ( Hilfedatenbank ).

wovon ich dir nu Abraten kann ist Kara... das haben wir in der schule , und das is einfach nur scheisse. manchmal spackt der compiler , manchmal geht es erst garnicht an und in gaaaanz seltenen fällen funtzt mal alles.

Ich use selber Eclipse , mein Bruder beim arbeiten auch , und seine Ganze firma , und das passt alles 8)

MfG Nicer


----------



## ARadauer (31. Okt 2009)

> Yop , Eclipse is gut , hat auch ne gute MSDN ( Hilfedatenbank ).


MSDN = Microsoft Developer Network 
mhnn weit daneben. Das hat nix mit Ms zu tun. Du meinst wahrscheinlich die api doku und die ist nicht von Eclipse...
Java Platform SE 6

Wichtig: Nicht zu lange mit Editor und Konsole herum scheißen. Wenn das Konzept mit java und javac verstanden ist. Kann man ruhig auf Eclipse umsteigen. Spätestens wenn man ein paar Klassen, Packages und fremde Bibliotheken einbindet... macht das auf der Konsole (vor allem für uns im Forum) keinen Spaß mehr.

Und so komplex ist Eclipse auch wieder nicht.

New Projekt...
New Class ... fertig


----------



## Nicer (31. Okt 2009)

ja das meinich ja *g* hab schon paar bierchen ^^ also das was eine MSDN wäre nur halt für Java .. also einfach so ne Hilfedatenbank in der alles erklärt is mit anwendung usw 

und ich meine auch den FastFix in Eclipse und das Dropdown das oft aufgeht und die möglichkeiten zeigt.

hoffe ich hab nu nix soo falsches gesagt ^^

MfG Nicer


----------



## ARadauer (31. Okt 2009)

> hab schon paar bierchen


gutes Stichwort... ich mach wohl auch Feierabend...


----------



## Nicer (31. Okt 2009)

WIrf pls nochn blick auf mein neuestes problem im java anfängersektor

thnx 

ansonsten Gn8

MfG Nicer


----------

